
Ask HN: Budget $500/mo and 10 hrs/wk. is FT in yr possible? - sharemywin
If I have  budget of $500&#x2F;mo + 10 hrs&#x2F;wk is full time possible in a year? Need to make about 4-5k&#x2F;mo to cover personal expenses. Obviously, it depends on the project&#x2F;idea. But has anyone accomplished a similar goal?
======
dudul
"$500/mo + 10 hrs/wk" this operation is impossible, both operands do not have
the same unit.

------
what-no-tests
Can you explain this more clearly? The way you have phrased the question is
difficult to parse.

------
sharemywin
If I have a budget of $500/mo and I only have 10 hrs available each week to
work on my project, has someone with similar constraints be able to reach full
time on their business in a year?

